# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  More On Young Patients Having Hair Transplant Surgery Too Early - Dr. Marc Dauer

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and IAHRS accepted member Dr Marc Dauer continue their discussion on the very disturbing trend of treating younger hair transplant patients too aggressively.

----------

